# OutOfMemoryError bei Eclipse



## pinkman1999 (25. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein Programm geschrieben, das mir bei großen Datenmengen, die hier bearbeitet werden sollen, einen OutOfMemory Error bringt. Ich arbeite mit Eclipse unter Windows XP. Da muß ich doch der Virtual Machine mehr Speicher zuordnen?!? Aber wie genau funktioniert das??? Und gebe ich das direkt bei Eclipse ein oder über DOS oder wie???


----------



## foobar (26. Nov 2004)

Du mußt die Parameter Xmsn und Xmxn angeben :
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/tooldocs/windows/java.html
Die Paramter kannst du dann in Eclipse unter Run => Arguments => VM Arguments angeben.
HTH


----------



## pinkman1999 (26. Nov 2004)

Danke!!! Hoffe, daß es jetzt läuft!


----------

